

How does the rating system in HN works ? - armadilko

I am trying to give points but it doesn't applied I mean I see the number been changed but after page refresh it turns back to the original. Is it a technical problem or I am missing something , I have read all the welcome pages , not a single word there about a rating system.
======
jacquesm
You're doing just fine, the voting system is on the blink, Paul Graham (the
owner of this site) is working on it see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871202>

In short, your votes are registered, but are not always counted towards the
credits of the thing you have voted on.

------
javery
It sounds like there might be a waiting period before voting is counted. It
could be karma or time based, but honestly either it way it is probably a good
idea to slow down the spammers.

Try commenting and participating for a couple weeks and I bet it will start
working for you.

------
romanm
I think PG said something about he is experimenting something with the ranking
system.

